# Side Trails in Vermont



## GrayJay 56 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am hiking the GMC Side to Side List. On the list it says there is an Overlook spur on the New Boston Trail. I hiked this trail in pouring rain all day, up past David Logan Shelter to the Long Trail aside Mt.Carmel. I could find no Overlook spur. None of the GMC Long Trail books tell of an Overlook spur. But the list clearly states - Overlook spur and 2 ends.
Can someone out there help me locate this Overlook spur?


----------

